# A fun challenge based on a recent new story



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 9, 2022)

A "bored" museum security guard defaced a painting in a Russian museum by drawing eye on two of the featureless faces in a painting insured for ~$1mil.

Here is the before:







Here is the after:








The challenge is to score 8 bars based on the original painting transitioning into 8 bars based on the new version 

Let's get creatively wacky just for fun

(I will also attempt this)


----------



## aeliron (Feb 9, 2022)

MorphineNoir said:


> A "bored" museum security guard defaced a painting in a Russian museum by drawing eye on two of the featureless faces in a painting insured for ~$1mil.
> 
> Here is the before:
> 
> ...



This is where that kazoo library would have its day ...


----------

